# Modules for Jackson Audio Fuzz Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Dec 20, 2021)

BuGGFX Raincoat Module for Jackson Audio FUZZ Pedal - https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pcb457/​Fuzz Foundry Module for Jackson Audio FUZZ Pedal - https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pcb458/​








						Fuzz Classic - Modern
					

The classic Fuzz with the smiley Face! This plug-in has high gain and a tighter/crisper feel. This plug-in is perfect for the later Jimi era tones.




					jackson.audio


----------

